# Life is Good



## ffemt128 (Apr 1, 2010)

I got to talk to my son in Afghanistan this morning. He's doing well. Anyway, Life is good, the day can't get any better.....


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 1, 2010)

life is good for us because of people like him...you tell him to stop by NH on his way home...i have something for him


----------



## summersolstice (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratulations Doug. Life is indeed good!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

Life truely is fabulous. One big reason for that is to all the men and woman, past present and future who risk their lives everyday so that we can till our garden, tend our fruit trees, make wine and beer, go out to eat anywhere and live the life we have become accustomed to.

Thank you all of them. When I'm out entertaining and I encounter a vet., I always tell them thanks and how proud I am of them. They mostly say to them it's just a job.

Doug tell your son thanks. Be safe!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 1, 2010)

Glad you got to hear from your son. It's a big sacrifice they make for our country.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 1, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Glad you got to hear from your son. It's a big sacrifice they make for our country.



agreed. we are very lucky. almost all the people of Israel have to join the military. now we just have to keep our gov't from taking over everything.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2010)

Doug that is good news. Nice you got the call just before this holiday weekend. Keep us posted.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 2, 2010)

Doug, nothing to say that wasn't in the above posts. We stand by you every second. This isn't easy. Anyone who calls themselves an American and doesn't stand behind our soldiers can just pack up their bags and leave.

Your son makes me stick out my chest and be proud to be an American!

Tell him I said so.

My Gramps(Moms Dad, fought in Gualdalcanal in WWII), your sons commitement makes me proud. I have arthritis real bad, but I was prepared to join the military when I was 17. I was already enrolled full time at the University as an aviation major. The arthritis kept me out.

But for all of our soldiers..THANKS.

We promised not to get into religion and politics in here, and I am not going to.

Google, Ft Wainwright, Alaska.

I grew up around these guys all my life. The stryker brigade is from here. Lost a couple soldiers so far. pretty much sucks, but they know we love em. Thats for sure!

These guys are my neighbors!

A neighbor always backs up those next to him.


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 2, 2010)

**liking this post very much**


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 2, 2010)

Please send him a heart felt hello and thank you from a family in Florida.
I will admit that I'm not always the best person to hold a conversation with about our government and politics. But I will always respect our service men and women. They are why so many of the countries through out the world have the freedom they have today.
So I'll just end this with THANK YOU and a prayer for all their safety.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It means alot. I'm forever proud of both my sons (both military). I say a prayer everyday for the safe return of all our troops.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 4, 2010)

We got your back Doug, anyone with relatives or friends serving in the military in harms way knows what you feel, American or otherwise.

Troy


----------



## Racer (Apr 4, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. It means alot. I'm forever proud of both my sons (both military). I say a prayer everyday for the safe return of all our troops.



The next time you get to talk to them please make sure they know that even though their gone from home that they are not alone or forgotten about. There are alot of us back home that will not let them be out of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't really understand American politics. I don't even understand my own country's politics half the time but I can only imagine what it must be like to watch those young people going off to places like that. My thoughts are with them and the people they leave at home waiting for their safe return.


----------

